

Taking a hobby from $0 to $60k+ in a year - hippo33
http://www.launchbit.com/blog/taking-a-hobby-from-0-to-60k-in-a-year/

======
mrgreenfur
This guy started by running a popular site. He went from thousands of visitors
on his site to $60k+ in a year, a non-trivial achievement, but he did not
start from nothing. I wish him continued successes!

